# JUnit - Übergabeparameter möglich?



## Develman (28. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Vorgeschichte:
Ich habe eine Template-Datei und eine Datei die durch einen Generator erzeugt wird. Ich möchte mit JUnit-Tests eine neue mit dem Generator erzeugte Datei mit der Template-Datei vergleichen. Dazu nutze ich zum einen Teil JUnit um grobe Unterschiede direkt zu erkennen, aber auch log-Ausgaben auf der Konsole um den Unterschied einzugrenzen.

Problem:
Da durch Abhängigkeiten mit anderen packages noch weitere Logs in die Konsole geschrieben werden, herscht dort beim Durchlauf der Tests ein reines Chaos. Daher möchte ich die Logs in einer GUI anzeigen, um den Überblick zu behalten.
Soweit so gut!
Die GUI ist auch nicht das Problem... 
Das eigentliche Problem ist das die JUnit-Tests von Ant aufgerufen werden und zwar serverseitig beim Einstellen als neues Release im CVS.

Frage:
Ist es möglich der Test Suite Parameter zu übergeben, auf die ich in den TestCases zugreifen kann? Und wenn nicht gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit Parameter an die TestCases zu übertragen?  

Vielen Dank
BlackMagician


----------



## Thomas Darimont (28. März 2007)

Hallo,

willst du mit dem "Parameter" den du an die TestSuite bzw. an die TestCases übergeben willst das logging steuern? Ist das logging bei dir hart verdrahtet (System.out.println / System.err.println ?!) Wenn du ein Logging-Framework wie log4j oder commons-logging verwenden würdest, dann hättest du die Möglichkeit das Logging  komplett von "außen" zu konfigurieren. 

Zur Parameter übergabe an eine Testsuite käme entweder ein normaler Konsoleparameter oder ein JVM-Parameter (-Dkey=value) in Frage. Weiterhin gäbe es dann die Möglichkeit an der TestSuite bzw. an dem TestCase Kontextinformationen zu halten..

Gruß Tom


----------



## Develman (28. März 2007)

Hi,
der Parameter hat nichts mit dem Logging zu tun, sondern eher mit der GUI.
Die Sache mit dem JVM-Parameter klingt passend! Dann kann ich die GUI aufrufen wenn ich sie benötige und der Ant-Task muss nicht extra angepasst werden, da dieser für mehrere Projekte läuft und daher sehr abgekapselt von den Porjekten ist und bleiben soll!


Danke
BlackMagician


----------

